# RUSSIAN SOLDIER with a "CHICOM" type-56 chest rig



## drunkpunkGRU (Apr 30, 2010)

anyone knows when and where was this photo taken?
http://ra.spetsnaz.su/w/images/a/ac/Anatolij_Lebed_1.jpg


this is the first time i saw a russian(not soviet) soldier using a "chicom" type-56 chest rig. i thought "chicoms" were never used after the soviet-afghan conflict. the guy by the way is Anatolij Vyacheslavovich Lebed of the 45th Detached Reconnaissance Regiment.


regards,
jake


----------

